# Windows Mediaplayer vortäuschen, welche Firefoxeinstellungen

## schotter

Ich wollte gerade ein Video im Firefox anschauen, bzw. hab halt gehofft, dass dann wenigstens ein Downloadfenster aufgeht, aber statt dessen folgendes:

```
Zum Betrachten dieses Videos brauchst Du eine aktuelle Version des Windows Media Players
```

Den hab ich aber nicht und will ihn eigentlich auch nicht. Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich diesem Server vortäuschen, dass ich einen Windows Media Player verwende, damit ich das Video anschauen kann. Dass das ganze bewusst eingebaut ist, damit keiner die Datei zieht und anschließend selber veröffentlicht, ist mir schon klar, aber ich will mich da nicht aussperren lassen, vor allem da das Video für mich momentan hoch brisant ist.

Und damit ich das "automatisieren" kann hätt ich gerne noch gewusst, was ich im Firefox für Einstellungen vornehmen muss, damit beim nächsten 'wmv'-Datei anklicken der mplayer oder xine startet.

vielen dank,

t.s.

----------

## genstef

es gibt das mplayerplug-in .. gibt sich als media player aus .. ich hoffe das hilft dir.

emerge -va mplayerplug-in

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Das Paket nennt sich 'mplayerplug-in'. Damit werden die meisten Videos, bei anklicken im Browser, direkt geöffnet. Es gibt ebenfalls die Option, dieses Video dann zu speichern.

 *Quote:*   

> Und damit ich das "automatisieren" kann hätt ich gerne noch gewusst, was ich im Firefox für Einstellungen vornehmen muss, damit beim nächsten 'wmv'-Datei anklicken der mplayer oder xine startet. 

 

Dafür müsste es verschiedene Plug-Ins/Extensions geben. Schau mal unter: https://addons.update.mozilla.org/?application=firefox

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## schotter

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, aber leider funktioniert's nicht da, wo ich's brauch  :Sad: 

http://www.abiturloesung.de/

ihr könnt ja selbst mal schauen.

Und was ich nicht so recht verstehe ist, dass des Plugin 'n Mozilla als Abhängigkeit mit drin hat, wenn's doch mit 'm Firefox auch ginge. aber egal.

----------

## genstef

geht bei mir mit mplayerplug-in perfekt .. ich weiss echt nciht was du hast.

----------

## schotter

mplayerplug-in 2.7  :Smile: 

aber auch mit 2.8 funktioniert's nicht.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Geht bei mir auch perfekt. Schau doch mal im firefox unter 'about:plugins' nach, welche Plugins den 'mplayer' benutzen.

Hast Du die nötigen Codecs installiert? (win32codecs)

Edit: Java-Script hast Du aber schon aktiviert, oder?

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## moe

1. Schreib doch die Betreiber mal an, es wird ja nicht ihr Ziel sein Nicht-MS-Nutzer auszuschliessen, vielleicht wissen sie von den Problemen gar nicht.

2. Quelltext angucken hilft, da steht der komplette Pfad drinnen, und es ist auch so downloadbar..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *moe wrote:*   

> 1. Schreib doch die Betreiber mal an, es wird ja nicht ihr Ziel sein Nicht-MS-Nutzer auszuschliessen, vielleicht wissen sie von den Problemen gar nicht.
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Nichts für ungut , aber das Find ich schon ein bißchen übertrieben.  :Wink:  Es funktioniert ja bei mehreren Nicht-Windows-Benutzern. IMHO fehlt bloß noch irgendwas in der config von schotter bzw. wahrscheinlich die richigen Codecs (ist ein wmv-file)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## moe

Ja, stimmt. Aber bei einigen auch nicht, bzw. es sind Umstände nötig die sich nicht jeder macht, bzw. mangels Kentnisse nicht machen kann. (Wie ist das bei den "großen" Distries?)

Ich mein ja damit auch nicht anschreiben im Sinne von Beschweren, sondern den Betreiber darauf hinweisen, da er ja eigentlich daran interessiert ist eine möglich breite Masse unkomliziert anzusprechen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## schotter

Man o Meter. Das man sich 'ner immer so dumm anstellen muss. Es sin' natürlich die win32codecs die ich noch nicht installiert hab. Fragt sich auch, ob's überhaupt funktioniert, denn ich bin 64er und die sind mit'm Minus maskiert.

Und es geht wieder nicht. Ich hab jetzt zwar auf irgendeiner anderen Seite eine wmv-Datei abspielen lassen können, aber auf die Videos von der oben angegebenen Seite hab ich weiterhin keinen Zugriff.

Er schreibt ganz kurz was von Buffering hin und dann kommt auch schon Playing http://217.160.....

----------

## pablo_supertux

1. Datei herunterladen

2. mplayer <pfad zu der datei>/video.wmv

----------

## schotter

auch schon probiert, hilft nix

----------

## schotter

Wär mal jemand so freundlich und würde auf der Seite auf eine Lösung klicken, x^2

Mein Firefox hängt sich da nämlich auf. Opera macht's aber der Fuchs net.

mfg,

t.s.

[edit]gleiches Bild auch auf: http://www.plueschdrache.de/[url][/edit][/url]

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bei den Lösungen öffnet sich ein PopUp(wenn JavaScript aktiviert ist). Die Seite mit dem Drachen geht auch.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

